# Latte a dieter's nemesis



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 3, 2016)

Been stopping at the coffee kiosk in passing, I figured what can it harm (steamed milk and coffee, no sweetner).  20 oz latte in hand, downed before lunch, took glucose count.  Wham! up 20 points, what?  Looking into it I discovered a 20 oz latte contains a little protein plus 160 calories & 20+ carbs.  I can't imagine what is in the rest of those creamy, corn sryup laden drinks.  3 lattes are just a memory as of this afternoon.  Back to the ground beans and a little half n half.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2016)

We go to a nice coffee cafe here quite often and I have switched to Americanos instead of big cappuccinos.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We go to a nice coffee cafe here quite often and I have switched to Americanos instead of big cappuccinos.



Looked that up, completely acceptable in my world.  The 2nd latte the wife & I bought, they mixed them up.  I took a sip from my wife's caramel infused cup, it left a sweet coating on the roof of my mouth momentarily, I shudder to think what the count would have been.   I might have gone into gimble-lock if I had continued to drink it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Looked that up, completely acceptable in my world.  The 2nd latte the wife & I bought, they mixed them up.  I took a sip from my wife's caramel infused cup, it left a sweet coating on the roof of my mouth momentarily, I shudder to think what the count would have been.   I might have gone into gimble-lock if I had continued to drink it.



The coffee cafe we go to has these gorgeous coffee caramel chocolate chip shakes.  I admit to being weak and having one a month.  Hate to think of the calories because while I'm eating it I don't care.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 3, 2016)

I loooove a hazelnut latte, with a little sprinkle of nutmeg or cinnamon!   But, coffeehouses are a real trap, for people trying to control their sweet-tooth.   

Brewed coffeee[strong!] at home works fine for me; add store brand hazelnut creamer and we're good-to-go.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 4, 2016)

Hazelnut latte,yum!

Tim Hortons ice cap and french vanilla coffee,why do they have to be so good?


----------



## Arachne (Feb 4, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Hazelnut latte,yum!
> 
> Tim Hortons ice cap and french vanilla coffee,why do they have to be so good?



Cause Timmies knows how to seduce us with all it's creamy goodness. lol I agree with you why Tim's why?

 But I must add the London Fog latte to the mix..  Traditionally (and at Starbucks), _London Fog_ lattes are made by combining sweetened earl grey _tea_ with some steamed milk and vanilla syrup. That is what I have been having lately when out..I know the sugar content is way up there.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 4, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Cause Timmies knows how to seduce us with all it's creamy goodness. lol I agree with you why Tim's why?
> 
> But I must add the London Fog latte to the mix..  Traditionally (and at Starbucks), _London Fog_ lattes are made by combining sweetened earl grey _tea_ with some steamed milk and vanilla syrup. That is what I have been having lately when out..I know the sugar content is way up there.



Lol  

I shall try that fogggy London latte and get back to you! Lol


----------

